# My Kindle Fire Has Been Extinguished...now what?



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

When the first Kindle came out, my husband bought it for me. I loved it but it went to my daughter after he bought me the K2.) I loved it but it went to my neighbor when he bought me the Kindle Fire. 

So disappointed now. 

I want to be outdoors whenever I am not working at my desk. You all know what I have to say about that. Can't read the screen outdoors! Also, the lighting gives me a headache in bed as I read with the lights out. So, I would like to go back to my old Kindle but dummy me let the neighbor borrow it to see if she could read on it with her partial blindness. She could and SHE loves it. I didn't have the heart to take it back because she has been very good to me over the years. It is now officially hers. Well, not officially because it is still registered to me.

So now I need to buy another e-ink Kindle. I don't even know which one to buy. But wishing I could go back in time and still have my old Kindles to fall back on! I've told hubby not to buy me any more gadgets without due diligence research.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a Fire AND an e-Ink Kindle.  I use the Fire for other stuff (though I do read occasionally--the backlit screen doesn't bother me).  The basic Kindle with Special Offers is only $79, and I don't find the SOs intrusive at all.

Betsy


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I have a Fire AND an e-Ink Kindle. I use the Fire for other stuff (though I do read occasionally--the backlit screen doesn't bother me). The basic Kindle with Special Offers is only $79, and I don't find the SOs intrusive at all.
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for the reply. Really, for me, I didn't even think about it but a basic Kindle is probably all I need. After 10-14 hours a day on the computer, I don't need any bells and whistles. I just want to read.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Same here. Most times the Kindle Fire is fine. Wait reading outside, gotta go e-ink. For that I have the kindle with keypad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

This might not be the right place to ask but I don't think I should start another thread. I hope someone knows. I am a Prime customer. With a new Kindle, will it be under the Prime, or will I have to take Prime off my Fire to switch to the new Kindle? 

In other words, is Prime on all the Kindles under my account or do you have to purchase the membership for each Kindle?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Prime is attached to your account. So any kindle you have on that account can use the Prime lending on books. Well, still only one per month. And your new Kindle ships free 2 day with Prime too.


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Prime is attached to your account. So any kindle you have on that account can use the Prime lending on books. Well, still only one per month. And your new Kindle ships free 2 day with Prime too.


Thanks, Atunah!

I'm really considering the DX now. I could use it to read my manuscript pdf rough drafts easier than a smaller Kindle, so it would be tax deduction!


----------

